# Mr. Chunky Monkey Boejyngles.



## MrBoejyngles (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]Well, I thought now would be the perfect time to start a blog about Boe. I don't know how many of you have seen my first post, introducing myself & Boe. Boe is a three - four month old cottontail. He is a wild rabbit. I rescued him after my cat killed most of his family, including his mother. Boe has lived a very happy life with us. He spends most of his time outside of his cage; I don't feel the need to have him inside of his cage when he could be out here with me. [/align]

[align=center]Boe's likes include but are not limited to: being petted (as of today  ), treats (yogurt chips & pretzel sticks; of course not real pretzels.), alfalfa and timothy hay, his pellets, lots and lots of fresh water, his litter box, his once favorite hut that he's now eaten, his rag, his cardboard box, his daddy's old sock, sneaking up on his mom while she's asleep, watching the fish, playing peek a boo & hide and seek, jumping, binkying, hopping, running, figure 8's, getting to places he's not allowed, carrots,sprawling out, being lazy, etc...[/align]

[align=center]Boe's dislikes include but are not limited to: cats, weird noises, being told no, not being able to go where he wants, weird surfaces, his cage being cleaned, his things being moved, being in his cage, not being able to get to the poster on the wall or the index card on the door, he does not like not being able to sit on the shelf by the door, being woken up, most little kids (with the exception of my neice), noises from some of dad's games, etc...[/align]

[align=center]As of today, Boe let us pet him full-handed. Usually, the only way we were allowed to pet him was if we only used one or two fingers and petted the bridge between his nose and his eyes. Today, I reached in his cage to grab his hay rack so that I could put some fresh hay in and for some reason; I decided to pet him. He allowed it too. I was so shocked it brought me to tears. I immediately told my boyfriend to look and he saw. He asked if he could try too. I moved out of the way and let him, and sure enough; Boe let him pet him as well. It surpised us both so much that neither of us wanted to stop petting him. I got the camera out (well my phone) and took a few pictures. I also grabbed his treat bag and gave him a treat. I'm so proud of my little bun![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Boe on the very first day I brought him in:[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Boe all sprawled out in his cage:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Taken Today; Boe letting us pet him for the first time. (Sorry it's so dark)[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Nov 1, 2010)

[align=center]Well, it seems we've taken 7 steps forward with Boe, but 3 steps backwards. We were able to pet him that one night, but now he won't let us touch him or feed him. (Well, not out of our hands) I think it may take a few more days for him to calm down. I think we may have pushed it a bit too far. [/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]John & I went out and bought Boe a whole bunch of new toys. He's got several baby rings that connect together that he can throw around, he's got a bird toy that's made out of wood & it hasa bell on the end of it; he loves running up to it and making the bell ring, he got baby keys for him to throw around and play with, and there's another ring thing that has a circle on it with things inside of it to make noise. I haven't given them to him yet though because John wanted to be here to see it.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]We also went and bought him some treats. I figured they'd be nice to have around so that when and if he lets us pet him again, I can treat him afterwards so he knows how proud of him we are. We also got him these wooden sticks for rabbits. They're colored but not flavored. As soon as I put one in his cage, he started chewing on it. We alsobought him some different types of vegetables. [/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I do have a question though; if anyone knows anything about it. We noticed that Boe likes to lick us a lot and we figured it was because of the salt on our skin; so we went out and bought him a salt wheel - only it's not a regular salt wheel. It's a salt & mineral wheel. He hasn't touched it since we bought it. Was he licking us for the salt? Or was it because he just wanted to? Should we buy a regular salt wheel? Does he NEED the salt wheel?
[/align]
[align=center]Boe has fell inlove with the fish tank. Right next to his cage is a big 30 gallon fish tank with 12 fish in it. They're swordtails and Boe will sit up on the 3rd level of his cage and cock his head off to the side and watch the fish. Sometimes, he'll go over to his water bottle and sit and drink out of it and watch the fish. It's hilarious to watch him doing it because he'll sit there for hours and just watch them. [/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]It seems that Boe has developed a habit for chewing on his cage. It's a metal cage with rectangles in it. He pushes his nose out of the cage and just chews and chews. It's causing a sore to develop on his nose. Does anyone know how I can get him to stop? [/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 1, 2010)

he licks you because he likes you! :kiss1::kiss1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 1, 2010)

As stated above, the licking is a show of affection. Getting them to stop chewing their hutch wire is not all that easy. We just put different chew items in their hutch and even hung some up so they have a variety. Ours really like toilet paper rolls and cut up squares of cardboard.


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Nov 2, 2010)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> As stated above, the licking is a show of affection. Getting them to stop chewing their hutch wire is not all that easy. We just put different chew items in their hutch and even hung some up so they have a variety. Ours really like toilet paper rolls and cut up squares of cardboard.


I thought of that as well, Boe has three different toys hanging in there, and he has numerous different toys laying around. He has rings, a soda box that he absolutely loves, two different toilet paper rolls that are stuffed with hay, a bird toy that I thought he would enjoy because he can chew it, an edible log that was once stuffed with hay, and some other things. The only time he ever chews on his hutch is when he wants out of it. Sometimes though, he can't come out because of things happening outside of his hutch; and I don't want him in there chewing on his hutch when it's rubbing a sore onto his nose.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 2, 2010)

What a little sweet heart you got there. Cute name too.

He's one lucky bunny.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2010)

He hastrained well his slaves well0. 

Thats cute he likes to watch the fish, you will have to post a picture of that sometime.


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Nov 11, 2010)

I will post a picture of it. I'll have to catch him in the act though. Usually whenever I pull out the camera, he acts all innocent and like he wasn't doing anything at all. Wish me luck!


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Nov 21, 2010)

[align=center]I really don't have much of an update. Boe hasn't really changed much or done much. Halloween came and we tried giving him a pumpkin, but he really wasn't that interested in it. John even cut a slit in the pumpkin, so that Boe would be able to smell it; but he's not interested in it at all. He stands on it and sometimes chews on the stem of it, but that's really it. [/align]

[align=center]The other day, Boe was out and for some reason he decided to use the bed aspart of his race track and he must of tired himself out and he sprawled out on the bed. John or I must have moved and scared him because he jumped off the bed. I managed to catch a picture of him though. It's adorable. [/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like a very relaxed happy bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2010)

It's a rough life for "poor" Bo.


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Nov 24, 2010)

***Warning: Picture Overload*** 



John built Boe a new toy the other day and he absolutely loves it. I got a few pictures of him with it, and just a few really cute pictures. xD



This is Boe laying in his hay box. It's a little hard to see, but if you can make it out ;; it's really cute. 










Here's Boe sniffing around:































And last, my new favorite picture of Boe:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2010)

You should have said warning cute bunny picture overload! Nice photo's.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaa, too cute!!!!!


----------



## Yield (Jan 25, 2011)

[align=center]Cute!!! 8D How's he doing? 8D


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Jan 27, 2011)

[align=center]Boe's doing pretty good, thanks. He's "come around" a lot in the last few months though. Now, sometimes, he'll sit on my knee or he'll sit on John's shoulder. We still aren't able to pet him, but he's getting a little better with it. [/align]

[align=center]I spend a lot of time sitting on the floor with him, and sometimes he'll come up and start sniffing me and I'll reach out to pet him and he'll binky off. He use to run away, but he doesn't do that so much anymore. [/align]

[align=center]Boe's developed a huge liking for Romaine lettuce and celery. We've tried broccilli, romaine lettuce, celery, and bok choy. He only seems to like the celery and the romaine lettuce. He's nibbleda bit on the bok choy and broccilli, but not a whole lot. [/align]

[align=center]He has a huge hay "box" that sits in the middle of my bedroom floor and that's usually where he's at. Or, under the bed sleeping. [/align]

[align=center]Right now, he has roam to the entire room; but he's deciding to sleep in his "hay box" inside his cage. He's such a little weirdo. He has the best personality though. [/align]

[align=center]I've noticed that Boe tends to be "grumpy" if he's woken up. A couple of times I've reached in his cage to grab one of his bowls while he's sleeping and I'll end up waking him up and he just gives me thislook like I just ruined his entire day. It's pretty funny.[/align]

[align=center]He's grown quite a bit though! [/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Boe laying ontop of the pet carrier:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Boe checking out his box of snow:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Boe actually jumping into his box of snow:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Boe in the box of snow:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Boe on the bed:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Yield (Jan 27, 2011)

[align=center]I'm glad to hear back from you! =] 

I'm glad Boe is doing well! He is getting bigger! 

He's so cute and his tail is SO FLUFFY!

Aww, I'm sure he'll warm up further soon =] 

He doesn't pee in the hay box? When I put this box for hay in Silas's cage, even though he could HARDLY fit in it (he's a Flemish Giant) he SQUEEZED in it and PEED in it! XD;;


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, he does pee in it! We usually line the bottom of the boxes with something and change the hay that's in there a lot. He poops in it too, so between changes, I have to get all the hay out and dump out all the poop. It's frusterating, but he loves it so much that it's worth it. 

Yeah, I'm sure he'll start warming up soon. It seemed like within two months everything changed. He hardly ever use to jump on the bed or come near us; and then suddenly one day he started jumping on the bed and using it in his "laps." After that, he started coming up here with us all the time. Now he's sitting on us. 

A few days ago, I was laying on the floor on my stomach and he was in front of my face, sniffing my nose and he decided to binky away from me. Well, he went around me and jumped on my back, stood up and looked at John. John told himhe could go up on the bed, but he binkyed and ran the opposite way. It was so funny.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

So cute! Sounds like he is doing alright. He doesn't act like he longs to be outside or anything?


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Feb 17, 2011)

[align=center]Sometimes, he seems like he wants to be outside - but most of the time, he's happy here. [/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 27, 2011)

He knows he has it good, he's got a good slave taking care of him.


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> He knows he has it good, he's got a good slave taking care of him.


Thank you.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 19, 2011)

How's Boejyngles doing?


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Apr 19, 2011)

[align=center]Boe is doing really good. We rearranged the room he stays in, so there's a lot more room for him to run around and play. He has also claimed quite a few new toys (Stuffed animals) that my neice has brought up and left for him. They get along so well. My neice is only two years old, but Boe just seems to love her. [/align]
[align=center]There's not a whole lot of "news." He's gotten a lot bigger though. I need to get new pictures. [/align]


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Aug 25, 2011)

There's not too much for news, but I thought a quick update would be a good thing. 

July 24th was Boe's birthday. He turned 1 year old. He's growing up so fast. At the end of December he's going to be getting his actual birthday present. Boe will be getting a new cage. It's about 3 times bigger than the one he has now. He'll still be inside in my bedroom, but he'll just have a whole lot more room. 

Recently, my boyfriend John has been in and out of the hospital. He has severe asthma and for some reason it has been causing him a lot of problems. In March he was admitted into the hospital for 10 days and then for about 3 months after those 10 days he was in and out of the ER almost every other night. He went back again for 4 days and then again for another 2. I was staying with him at the hospital, and Boe had to be at home by himself for the very first time. He didn't enjoy it at all. Everyday I would come home to feed him and spend time with him and he would get so upset with me when I would go to leave that he would go to the top level of his cage and lay down. I would try to pet him or talk to him and he'd just turn his head away from me. I know he probably wasn't really upset with me, he was probably just tired - but it made me feel horrible. John and I talked a lot and we decided that we should get him a bigger cage so when that kind of stuff happens, he has a lot more room inside his cage. 

We are also going to be moving out of my mom's house and into an apartment of our own. John and I are so excited. Boe will have free roam over the entire apartment! 

Recently, Boe has developed a love for sitting in the window. We made a sort of "make-shift" window seat for him. He sits in the window for hours. Sometimes, I'll put the bean bag chair over in front of the window and sit with him. He likes to watch the trees blow around. 

Boe has also begun sleeping with us again. He hasn't slept with us since we first got him. He likes to curl up on the back of John's head. It's so cute!

I'll have to try and take a picture of it and post it so everyone can see. 

-Bobbi


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 25, 2011)

definitely more pictures.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your boyfriends struggles with asthma, I hope things are going much better.

Exciting news about moving into an apartment, my son and his fiance just moved into their first house.

I agree need some pictures.


----------



## MrBoejyngles (Oct 13, 2011)

[align=center] I figured it was about time to update Boe's blog. Boe has changed quite a bit in the short time that it's been since I last posted. We're able to pet him, when he feels we're worthy of it. He loves to sit in the window. While he's in the window he likes John & I to sit next to him and talk to him. At first he was a little afraid of the noises and lights outside, but when John & I are next to him; he seems more relaxed. 


Boe has also made quite a number of new friends and fans. My neices Mattie & Nautica absolutely love him. They'll come into his room and put their little fingers through the cage bars and Boe will run up and start licking their fingers and then he starts to binky. I don't know what it is about those two, but he just loves them. I was afraid to let him out of his cage while they were in the room because I figured they would chase him and scare him; but after talking to them and getting them to understand they can't chase him; they'll sit on the floor and wait for Boe to come up to them. It's really very adorable. Mattie is 6 and Nautica is only 2. 


Boe has also made a new game of running across my face while I'm sleeping. He has a set "track" picked out in the bedroom where he'll make his laps and when I'm sleeping I just happen to be in his way. It doesn't really bother me though. I guess I've gotten use to it and it doesn't even wake me up anymore. I'm just glad he's comfortable enough to do it, lol. 


I guess that's really all. Boe is unbelievably happy here. I'm so glad I was able to provide him with eveything he needs to be able to live a long and healthy life. [/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like Boe has chosen your neices to be his special slaves.


----------

